# Calvin-Farel Correspondence ?



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi folks. 

In the process of hunting down some references and - if possible - the correspondence between Calvin and Farel where Calvin said:

"Servetus wrote to me a short time ago, and sent a huge volume of his dreamings and pompous triflings with his letter. I was to find among them wonderful things, and such as I had never before seen; and if I wished, he would himself come. But I am by no means inclined to be responsible for him; and if he come, I will never allow him, supposing my influence worth anything, to depart alive."

I'd also like some additional quotes from him to Servetus.


----------



## DTK (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Hi folks.
> 
> In the process of hunting down some references and - if possible - the correspondence between Calvin and Farel where Calvin said:
> ...


Kerry,

This quote from Calvin here is found in his letter to Farel, dated February 13, 1546 and is numbered #154 in vol. 5 of his _Selected Writings_. The text I have is a different translation...


> Servetus lately wrote to me, and coupled with his letter a long volume of his delirious fancies, with the Thrasonic boast, that I should see something astonishing and unheard of. He takes it upon him to come hither, if it be agreeable to me. But I am unwilling to pledge my word for his safety, for if he shall come, I shall never permit him to depart alive, provided my authority be of any avail.



I'm unclear on what you may desire additionally, and not even sure if I can help you if clarified for me.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

This may be helpful in studying the correspondence of Calvin and Servetus. 

This and this should provide some historical context.

[Edited on 8-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks.  Found some other stuff, so it's been a busy writing day for me, refuting the nonsenses of Dan Corner. I'm going to clean up the material and make it an article on my site.


----------

